# bleeding brakes on new holland 8360



## pippa (Oct 31, 2011)

hello, the brakes on my new holland 8360 failed. i checked the brake fluid reservoir and it was empty. when i refill this reservoir will the system require bleeding? Will i be able to carry this out myself as a DIY? How is it done? 

Many thanks to any replies.


----------

